# What's your dream horse?



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Just what the topic says lol.. if you can have any horse (besides the one(s) you already have xP) what horse would you own? It doesn't matter breed, gender, famous or not. Post some pictures of that DREAM horse, if you could have any horse in the world .

One of mine would be Big Chex To Cash


















I wont lie... i drool when i look at him lol! There's several i'd love to have but he's on the top of the list. :mrgreen:

So who would you LOVE to have..


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

wowww. Big Chex is beautiful  i want him too lol

i think my dream horse would either be Mystic warrior, the appy x friesian.
orrrrr The White Fox - white thoroughbred  sooooo pretty


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

The White Fox is gorgeous. :shock:

I'm a sucker for romantic, fairy tale-type horses. Any kind of light draft or heavy riding horse is right up my alley. Especially when they have stockings, but color doesn't really matter. Something like this:










And I'm in love with Xenophon the Warlander stallion. Look him up on Youtube. He has the most jaw-dropping movement. =]


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I've seen Warlander on youtube before, very impressive. That appy cross is a wild looker lol! He's a colorful fella


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I've ALWAYS wanted a lusitano!! They are so dreamy and romantic♥









A more practical breed for my area would be a Paint horse though. I'm in love with paints! There will never be a paint that looks like another horse..they are so unique. I'm badgering my mom to get me one, and I think I've almost got her convinced that I "need" not "want" 
I want one exactly like this lol (though no two paints can look the same!!)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine would be Gunner!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

My horse can't be my dream horse? Well then, I would love to breed her and this is what I'd like her foal to look like (I've already picked the stallion). Buckskin dun splash overo, medium marked, so white up legs, but atleast one solid leg (preferably in the back), and half white tail. Near bald face, but color around the eyes. Basically I'd want the foal to be just like it's mom, only w/ a custom paint job. (I'm perfectly happy w/ her color, but I already have her, so i'd want something different)

Obviously no pics since this horse doesn't exsist.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

KawaiiCharlie, it'd be really awesome if Mystic Warrior still looked like that. Unfortunately..he doesn't nearly that many spots anymore. He's still very pretty though.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely Moorland's Totilas! Am in love with him!!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow you've all got some really great horses picked out for future ownership ****. I really like the custom paint job on a horse, if only that were possible. Haha just make up a spec sheet for the dam and sire and tell em "make me some magic" . That appy sure did change as an adult O.O


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd love a friesian, hands down. They're so elegant and classy, and I love the jet black.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I love Friesians to, and Gypsy Vanners. I love black horses and spotted horses, sadly there both very expensive breeds lol


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

*sigh* Isn't that always the case? lol


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Shiavo said:


> Definitely Moorland's Totilas! Am in love with him!!


There's always something about a black horse that makes me melt! 
Wouldn't it be nice to be able to own ALL the horses you loved? But if that were the case, I would be broke.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I want a fox Friesian. Particularly, this mare. I cannot remember her name though. I want to say it's Molly, can't remember the registered name, if she's registered. Her foals can't be, but she probably could have been. Either way, she's beautiful.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

oh guys I FOUND him! I found my dream horse!! His name is Black Tie/







I LOVE HIM SO FREAKING MUCH<3♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Is he a National Show Horse? He looks a lot like one in my area named X-Treme.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

glitterhorse said:


> There's always something about a black horse that makes me melt!
> Wouldn't it be nice to be able to own ALL the horses you loved? But if that were the case, I would be broke.


Very much so!! oooh, how I love the blacks!
But, this guy apparently has an awesome personality to boot!
Everyone should YouTube him. He's breathtaking to watch in action.

I also totally love the fact that his original *sniff* rider Ed, is probably his biggest fan and best friend


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

They all look great, that fox freisian looks cool. I've never seen one like that before, registered or not she's probably still worth a fortune lol


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Is he a National Show Horse? He looks a lot like one in my area named X-Treme.


I'm pretty sure he's just a stud. Black Tie | Pinto Half Arabian Stallions | Black Tie Arabians 
But, when I say dream horse I really mean dream coloring lol. I'm not really sure if I have an ABSOLUTE dream horse.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

glitterhorse said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just a stud. Black Tie | Pinto Half Arabian Stallions | Black Tie Arabians
> But, when I say dream horse I really mean dream coloring lol. I'm not really sure if I have an ABSOLUTE dream horse.


A National Show Horse is Saddlebred/Arabian. I just looked him up on allbreed and that site you posted. It says he's 75% Arabian because his sire is an Arabian and his dam is a NSH. He's got the Saddlebred neck and that's where he got his colour.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

My dream horse would be a Anne340 friesian colt I could be with from the beginning. The farm that owns him is by me and he is sweet and just gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

My dream horse would be a 16.2 hand black Andalusian with a sock on the right hind and a little marking on the face and a super tiny snip. I would want it a baby though so I could train it my way.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

My dream horse used to be a big black friesian but now I am going back to arabians. When I was very young something about them really clicked with me... I think I'm just really attracted to their energy! As an adult I have now had the opportunity to interact with many breeds and arabians have always been my favourites.

I think if I were to choose the ideal arabian it would be a typey egyptian chestnut with some flash... Maybe a flaxen mane and tail if I could be really choosey. But really I can't think of any colour I would dislike besides grey or white. A nice ground-covering trot and awesome feet would be all I need!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Warwind 









Tulloch ard









Gleneagles Gorgio









A PURPLE UNICORN!!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

All really nice horses, i own an arabian myself


----------

